# daughters wants a stick insect



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

hi everyone my daughter wants a stick insect. im okay with what it lives in etc but i know it feeds on bramble . but where to i find that. and is that all they eat. and what about water. thanks.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mist the enclosure and they wont need a water bowl. I tend to find bramble (they eat the leaves) at local parks. They can also feed on privet too which is normally bush's used as fences. Anything you use make sure it hasnt been sprayed with pesticide.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

if your daughter wants a stick insect you might want to introduce her to one (pet shops, zoos etc) before you get one they are pretty tediously boring


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

hey we have millies, we can have a contest which insect stays still the longest.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Goliath stick insect












Black Beauty stick insect.



If your interested in them check them up as their care are different.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

ive got black beauties and they are stunning but dont move at all. Mine are only nymphs at the mo and are currently living in a pint glass. They are fed on privet which i change everyweek.


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks they are great.
i prefer my T and leopard gecko but shes after a stick insect.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

wont she be happer with a prayingmantis :whistling2: ? there much more cooler


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Goliath stick insect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And where, prey tell, does one source these??


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Axel01 said:


> And where, prey tell, does one source these??


I have eggs of black beauty that are hatching as we speak and others have the gigantia available though they can be hard to find let alone the eucalyptus the gigantica eats.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Black beauty nymphs are pretty boring but once they get older its a different story  The adults are fascinating to watch and the males spend all their time riding around on the female :lol2:

OO OO OO!! CHRIIIIS! 3 more of mine have hatched today :flrt:


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

nigels mommy said:


> hey we have millies, we can have a contest which insect stays still the longest.


ha.. my avic wud win hands down, it aint moved for 3 days... :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

jadeteacup said:


> ha.. my avic wud win hands down, it aint moved for 3 days... :lol2:


I think my indian stick insect would win...its been dead for days and looks no different from when it was alive. :lol2:


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> I think my indian stick insect would win...its been dead for days and looks no different from when it was alive. :lol2:


i think thats cheating.. dead stickie dont count.. :lol2:


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> I have eggs of black beauty that are hatching as we speak and others have the gigantia available though they can be hard to find let alone the eucalyptus the gigantica eats.


Buy a tree thats what I ended up doing:lol2:


----------

